# BantammChick's  journal



## BantammChick (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello! This is my journal! Right now I have 28 goats,32 chickens,3 cats,1 dog,19 guineas,1 India blue peahen!Here I will post my adventures!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome glad you joined us!  Lots of friendly and helpful people here!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 8, 2017)

That is a lot of critters!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sure sounds like ya have enough to keep ya Busy there, and never a dull moment. We have goats, chickens, ducks, and cats....nowhere near your numbers tho. I'm interested in adding some guineas next year....I grew up with some and think they are wonderful birds to watch. I will be interested in your many adventures.....


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 9, 2017)

Guineas are sort of annoying and loud,but they are sweet and funny too. I let mine out every morning,and put them up every night.


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 9, 2017)

Some pictures.......


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 9, 2017)

Sure lookin good!!....we have GLW and I love the cat-n-the-leaves pic....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 9, 2017)

Are those PURPLE eggs or just my computer misrepresenting the color??


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 18, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Are those PURPLE eggs or just my computer misrepresenting the color??


They aren't purple eggs,but they are pinkish.


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 18, 2017)

Journal post. One of my goats  had a spot with no fur on his leg,I sprayed it with blue wound kote,I hope he gets better.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 18, 2017)

Many goats have areas around the knees without hair, they use their knees on surfaces for many reasons....so, it may just be rubbed off and not a wound.....


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 18, 2017)

No,that is not it,it is on his leg.I know what you mean by the spot on their leg, a lot of my goats have that.This goat in the picture has that.


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 19, 2017)

Last night after I shut the chicken door,I noticed the guineas on top of the coop.I just left them out,I guess they're too old for their cage now. This morning they were there,ready to be fed with the chickens.


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 21, 2017)

My goat is getting better,here is a pic of my peahen.


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 21, 2017)

BantammChick said:


> My goat is getting better,here is a pic of my peahen.View attachment 38641


she sure is pretty.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 22, 2017)

My parents had guineas and a pair of pea fowl many yrs ago and I just love em....so, I am thinking of adding some here. It would be nice if they would stay in a coop at nite, but they sure prefer the limbs on trees. We have some pretty large great horned owls here and losses have to be expected. I have thought about making a hoop-coop for them in hopes the openess would encourage them into using it so they could at least be protected from above from the owls.


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 22, 2017)

A story about my goat,Sicky. He was born early this year,in the icy rain,I think.His mom goat did not take him,so he is  a bottle goat.For his first few days,I kept him in the bathroom.Then,when he got older,I put him outside.Then,he got sick again,so I put him in the bathroom again,and the next morning,HE LOCKED HIMSELF IN THE BATHROOM!! I don't really know how he did that! But now,he is weaned and is healthy again!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 22, 2017)

Sure glad he got well for ya....he is a real Cutie and looks to be growing very well....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 22, 2017)

Come on @BantammChick, he just wanted a bit of privacy


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 22, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## BantammChick (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a peahen named Peaky.Peaky just wandered up to my porch one day,and now she stays at my farm.She does not like the chickens very much,but she loves to wander around with the guineas in the field all day.She is an India blue peahen and is very pretty.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 9, 2017)

How odd to have a roaming peahen just stop by!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ya may have to get her a mate....
My Mom and Dad had a pair many years ago and the hen just disappeared one day....they think a fox got her...the peacock was content watching over the chickens and protected them from hawks a few times....they found him dead one morning under his roosting tree and figured it was either coon or owl that got him while roosting.


----------



## BantammChick (Oct 20, 2017)

October honey harvest!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice!


----------

